# Fishnets...?



## BeaBea (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Can anyone recommend a source of good Fishnet stockings or tights? BBW sizes would be good but SSBBW even better.

Thanks in advance

Love to All
Tracey xx

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 13, 2006)

hahahah... start making them, lovely. 

There's nothing out there, honestly. The best are a pair that Torrid USED to make (about 3-4 years back), but they've since changed up their sizing on them and they no longer fit the bigguns. 

I still have a pair, I'd take them and my cats out of the house in a fire.


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 13, 2006)

Lol - I think these are the holy grail of the SSBBW world. I wish I could make them but hosiery in general is v-e-r-y complicated and every manufacturer I've asked says there is no demand. (Cant tell you how often I hear that!)

Thanks though - and I'm glad you'd save your kitties first  and I LOVE your new picture!

Love to All
Tracey xx

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 13, 2006)

I have these, and really like them, though they're really more an over-the-knee than a true thigh-high. The lace-up detail is a fun addition, and makes it easier to fit on larger legs. They also have non-fishnet versions.


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 13, 2006)

Samantha

Oooh, they are SOOOO cute! 

Can I be a pain and ask you to measure a pair around the top if you get a chance? I've got big thighs and I'm tall too and I'm not sure if they'd lose some of the effect if they only come below my knee.

Adorable though!!

Thanks

Tracey

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 13, 2006)

Fishnets are naturally stretchy, and these are no exception. Plus, the lace at the top is also quite stretchy, in addition to having the lacing. Unstretched, the lace top measures about 16 inches around - but stretched comfortably, it easily went to 22 inches. The only extra factor would your height - naturally, any extra room taken up by length would affect the amount of room left for width. 

This particular stocking was one size - however, Torrid has other thigh highs and stockings that come in sizes which may make them available to more women. I personally like this one, and it does come in two sizes. And for this price, it's easy to buy 'n try. Anything that doesn't work can usually be used just as regular knee-high (items considered lingerie usually aren't returnable).


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 13, 2006)

If you don't object to the raggedy do-it-yourself 80s kind of fishnets, they can be made by taking a clingy pair of black pants and attacking them with a scissors. It would be easy to make a pair that looked like this:


----------



## RedHead (Apr 13, 2006)

We have a place here in town that has some BBW fishnets; I will have to stop by and take a look and let you know if they will work. The last time I was there I remember that it went to a 6X; I'm just not sure on the style.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 13, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Fishnets are naturally stretchy, and these are no exception. Plus, the lace at the top is also quite stretchy, in addition to having the lacing. Unstretched, the lace top measures about 16 inches around - but stretched comfortably, it easily went to 22 inches. The only extra factor would your height - naturally, any extra room taken up by length would affect the amount of room left for width.
> 
> This particular stocking was one size - however, Torrid has other thigh highs and stockings that come in sizes which may make them available to more women.




Well, that pretty much rules them out for me... LOL.... my calf is 26 inches, so it wouldn't even make a knee high.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 13, 2006)

Ok...this might sound strange but I bought fishnets in a halloween store. I bought them as a lark but they fit so well I went back and got more. I have very large thighs so I was amazed they actually fit. 

Here is a pic:
View attachment 5095


While they are not really real fishnets they might work in a pinch. If you are interested I can see if I can find them. Maybe there is some info on the package or something.


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 13, 2006)

I bought these fishnets from the roaman's or lane bryant's catalog. I'm not sure if they do international shipping.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Apr 13, 2006)

www.stockingstore.com

fishnets

fishnets up to 5x/6x

ship internationally

I haven't purchased yet, but found this site a few days ago....was on the hunt for fishnets myself.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 14, 2006)

what are your stats dearest?? how big do you need? i only ask cause i just got some from avenue for $2.99 on sale - yes! $2.99! size EE which says that fits up to 325... if you think you can fit them, i'll see if i can get you a pair... 

(after the chat about sainsburys and evans, you are my british sister)


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 14, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> I bought these fishnets from the roaman's or lane bryant's catalog. I'm not sure if they do international shipping.




toodles, 
you are so pillowesque... i love it!!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 14, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> what are your stats dearest?? how big do you need? i only ask cause i just got some from avenue for $2.99 on sale - yes! $2.99! size EE which says that fits up to 325... if you think you can fit them, i'll see if i can get you a pair...
> 
> (after the chat about sainsburys and evans, you are my british sister)



If you're referring to the Avenue style that have the attached panty, I suspect they wont fit her - they didn't fit me. 

The problem Avenue has is the way the net leg is attached to the panty part. They actually sew it on with a seam that stretches only to a certain point... so I basically ended up with a seam (slightly thicker than string) piercing into my thigh as high up as it would let me go. InCREDIBLY painful, and my thighs are about 40 inches at their largest. They have done this with several specialty hosiery selections, and it's VERY frustrating. It should just be a continuous weave or normal joining like in a nylon leg.

I think Tracey is a bit larger than me... so I'm guessing only.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 14, 2006)

Ahem.

Fat Girl Fishnets.


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 14, 2006)

You are an AMAZING bunch of women!! I thought this search would be a complete bust and you've inundated me with suggestions, offers and pictures!!

AnnMarie is right, I am probably a bit larger than her and I have 36 inch thighs but there are some definite possibilities here. 

Ahem - can I also add that the pictures of all your shapely legs has sent my poor boyfriend into fishnet overload. He's going to need a cold shower after seeing you all 

Thank you SO much
Love to All

Tracey xx

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 14, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> I bought these fishnets from the roaman's or lane bryant's catalog. I'm not sure if they do international shipping.




Whoa, MissT....

Very sexy picture! Love it!!!!!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 14, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Ahem.
> 
> Fat Girl Fishnets.



BB...

Those are amazing...and do you just love the leopard boots on the model?!

wooo hooo

Please, if any of you get any of these, report back how they work. I am laways getting asked about fishnets, and really didn't have a great resource for them. I may check into carrying them in my store...unless they are exclusive.


----------



## missaf (Apr 14, 2006)

Here's what ConnieLynn showed me a while back.

http://www.chubbychasersvip.com/Product/Hosiery.html


----------



## Carrie (Apr 14, 2006)

missaf said:


> Here's what ConnieLynn showed me a while back.
> 
> http://www.chubbychasersvip.com/Product/Hosiery.html



Thank you, missaf and ConnieLynn! I just assumed that I wouldn't have any luck finding fishies to fit my 38" thighs, but these are supposed to fit 38"-48". Yay!! I am *so* ordering them.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 14, 2006)

after reading the thigh measurements, i felt compelled to measure my thigh.... 

25"


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 14, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> BB...
> 
> Those are amazing...and do you just love the leopard boots on the model?!
> 
> ...



Yes! I totally dig those leopard boots! (They're mine.) 

Actually, Sandie, Fat Girl Fishnets is my own little kitchen table enterprise. I've gotten a couple requests from retailers, but I'm still tweaking a few things, so I don't yet feel comfortable making a commitment to anyone. 

And since I'm biased, I'll limit my opinion to hard stats. These fishnets have changed my life. (How's that for unbiased?) Okay, NOW I'll start with the stats: I not only have very thick thighs, but also UNUSUALLY large calves (34" and 24" respectively), so with fishnets, the lower half takes away some of the coverage I'm already having a hard time getting for the upper half. With the banded styles I've tried, I struggle to get them over my knee, then they roll back down, 'cause my fat thighs are fat thigh shaped. I have to use garters with them, which doesn't really work well, since they're banded. 

These, though. No problem. They come up as high as I want 'em, though taller girlies' mileage may vary (I'm 5"4"). They're nice and springy, with plenty of room to spare. They don't bind or pinch (or seek the knee, obviously). I love the colors. But most of all, being a garter lovin' girl, I dig the garter-ready toplessness.

In my humble, stockings with a garter belt is the perfect marriage of comfort and hot damn.

End of sales pitch.

(Thanks for your interest, by the way.) 

PS to Toodles: Great photo! Nice legs, Girly.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 14, 2006)

Just posting to share a coupon code: If anybody's ordering from Torrid, the code IMADIVA will get you 5% off your order. I don't know how long it lasts though.


----------



## Ash (Apr 15, 2006)

From BB's link:

"I find these to be as clingy and accommodating as an unemployed boyfriend."

She SO has my business.


----------



## Emma (Apr 15, 2006)

I get my fishnets from evans.


----------



## Anna (Apr 18, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Yes! I totally dig those leopard boots! (They're mine.)
> 
> Actually, Sandie, Fat Girl Fishnets is my own little kitchen table enterprise. I've gotten a couple requests from retailers, but I'm still tweaking a few things, so I don't yet feel comfortable making a commitment to anyone.
> 
> ...



I have to ask. Will you ship to the UK??

Hugs
Anna


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 18, 2006)

Anna said:


> I have to ask. Will you ship to the UK??


Yes, indeedy!


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 19, 2006)

ooh i'm going to have to buy me some fishnets.. now where does one ssbbw get a garter belt? I have never had one and always lusted after them


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 19, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Yes! I totally dig those leopard boots! (They're mine.)
> 
> Actually, Sandie, Fat Girl Fishnets is my own little kitchen table enterprise. I've gotten a couple requests from retailers, but I'm still tweaking a few things, so I don't yet feel comfortable making a commitment to anyone....



BB!!!!!!!!

I didn't know these were yours!! I should have recognized those cute sexy legs in those leopard boots!! (I have a thing for your legs - yummy). 

I respect your doing what you need to to get these off the ground. Brava!! But do let me know if you decide to wholesale. I would love to carry them on my site.

Right on girl!!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 20, 2006)

Thank ya, Sandie!

And Megan, I'm in fairly constant garter belt search, and here's where my current faves are. Sadly, they only go up to 3x/4x, but they're completely lovely, at a great price, and in some cases, a bra extender can be used to make 'em bigger. The blue lace hipster one is next on my list.

http://www.hipsandcurves.com/items.asp?Cname=Garter+Belts&Cc=GARTERS&Bc=

Hopefully, others will post where they've found good garter belts...


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks for the tip BB  I might be able to wear a 3x/4x because i lack butt.. and if there's any stretch to it i'll be able to get it  I love that stretch lacey one.

I'm certainly going to be buying purple, red and black fishnets as soon as i have the spare money (we're buying a bed this weekend and it's draining our account lol)


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 20, 2006)

This says it goes up to a 5x/6x (though it's currently backordered) - I like that it's longer than other garter styles. 

Anyone ever tried one like it?


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 20, 2006)

HottiMegan said:


> ooh i'm going to have to buy me some fishnets.. now where does one ssbbw get a garter belt? I have never had one and always lusted after them



I got mine here (8X): http://www.bll.com/accessories.htm


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 20, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> This says it goes up to a 5x/6x (though it's currently backordered) - I like that it's longer than other garter styles.
> 
> Anyone ever tried one like it?


I have tried those, and the rise in the panty was so low that I couldn't get the freakin' skirty part up over my hips... it was ridiculous. 

I finally just cut the panty out completely, and it's ok but not superb.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 20, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Yes! I totally dig those leopard boots! (They're mine.)
> 
> Actually, Sandie, Fat Girl Fishnets is my own little kitchen table enterprise. I've gotten a couple requests from retailers, but I'm still tweaking a few things, so I don't yet feel comfortable making a commitment to anyone.



Should we order through Ebay?! I thought about bidding, but now that I know they come from you I will buy a pair for sure.

Nice job, BB! Good luck with the new biz!


----------



## misskezz (Aug 20, 2007)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Ahem.
> 
> Fat Girl Fishnets.



Hi there - I am new to this forum and am desperatley seeking some of those brilliant fishnets that I have been reading about.

I am in Australia and have been looking for well over 12 months for them and simply CANNOT get them anywhere at all. 

I checked ebay and nothing there either 

Now the bad part. I need them by the end of the month. Can you help? I am DESPERATE!!!!!

Cheers
Miss Kezz


----------



## kr7 (Aug 22, 2007)

Miss Kezz,
You might try sending a private message to Boteroesque Babe about purchasing the fishnets. In case you don't know how, you just click on her name over the avatar in her post above, then click on private message. Hope you get your fishnets on time.  

Chris


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 22, 2007)

misskezz said:


> Hi there - I am new to this forum and am desperatley seeking some of those brilliant fishnets that I have been reading about.
> 
> I am in Australia and have been looking for well over 12 months for them and simply CANNOT get them anywhere at all.
> 
> ...




Miss Kezz, unfortunately Boteroesque Babe is not currently doing the fishnets thing. I checked with her on your behalf. She sends her apologies.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 23, 2007)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Ahem.
> 
> Fat Girl Fishnets.




Says its invalid


----------



## Esme (Aug 23, 2007)

I got my fishnets at Lane Bryant. I don't know what size you need, but mine fit pretty well.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 23, 2007)

Esme said:


> I got my fishnets at Lane Bryant. I don't know what size you need, but mine fit pretty well.



Esme!?!! You drop a juicy bit like that in a savage hunt for fishnets and won't even give your measures so we can see if we might stand a chance of fitting the things?!? You bad, bad girl! From a noob I'd expect as much but YOU.... *smacks Esme's hand with the ruler*


----------



## Esme (Aug 23, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Esme!?!! You drop a juicy bit like that in a savage hunt for fishnets and won't even give your measures so we can see if we might stand a chance of fitting the things?!? You bad, bad girl! From a noob I'd expect as much but YOU.... *smacks Esme's hand with the ruler*



*wincing from a viscious ruler smacking*

Okay, okay!  I'm 5'1" and about a size 26. I got the A/B size because the C/D were too long. I don't see them on the site anymore, but they were right on the wall next to the regular hosiery. Did I mention they're thigh-highs? 

Am I forgiven??? :batting:


----------



## elle camino (Aug 23, 2007)

i can say from mucho apple-shape experience that the LB fishnets stretch a LOT. 
a lot a lot.
my only gripe with them back when i used to wear them practically every day was that they didn't make them in any colors besides black and brown. that was a few years ago though.

edit: for the record, i'm talking about the non-thigh high ones. the ones with a crotch and a waistband. whatever you call those.


----------



## xxladydreamzxx (Aug 26, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> hahahah... start making them, lovely.
> 
> There's nothing out there, honestly. The best are a pair that Torrid USED to make (about 3-4 years back), but they've since changed up their sizing on them and they no longer fit the bigguns.
> 
> I still have a pair, I'd take them and my cats out of the house in a fire.


hahah that is so friggin funny id take my clothes and cats too


----------



## Sassy (Aug 30, 2007)

lol evans has both love lol 
they jsut started doing stockings and i think hold ups but they do tights an di buy them loadsssssssssssssssss lol
coz they rarely have them in a size 3 which is the biggest size so if i see them i grab me 2 packs lol
not tried the stockings yet though.


----------

